# Hey, I mounted a redhead in May and just got it up!



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Perverts...


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job! Looks great.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice job I mounted a rehead once too but I forgot to take pics

GANZER


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Hell of way to get some attention to your mount..

Nice mount BTW....


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

i did one just like that about two years ago. exact pose. 
nice job.


----------

